# Những ai được chống chỉ định khi đi bơi ở bể bơi?



## vtkong (19/9/20)

Những ai được chống chỉ định khi đi bơi ở bể bơi? Mọi người đều biết rằng bơi lội rất hữu ích! Nhờ đó, bạn có thể tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, phát triển cơ thể, cường tráng và dẻo dai hơn. Bơi lội có thể được gọi là một biện pháp phòng ngừa tuyệt vời một cách an toàn cho phép chúng ta bảo vệ mình khỏi nhiều bệnh tật. Thông thường, các hoạt động như vậy trong hồ bơi được chính các bác sĩ khuyến khích như một thành phần điều trị hiệu quả. 



Ảnh: Depositphotos Bơi lội không chỉ là có thể, mà còn cần thiết! Bạn sẽ trở nên mạnh mẽ hơn và khỏe mạnh hơn, cải thiện tư thế của bạn, tăng cường tim và giảm những cân nặng thêm đó. Bơi lội được khuyến khích cho những ai có vấn đề về hệ thần kinh, căng thẳng và trầm cảm. Bơi lội giúp cải thiện đáng kể trạng thái tâm lý và tình cảm của một người. Thật không may, các hoạt động nâng cao sức khỏe như vậy có chống chỉ định . Trong một số bệnh, chúng có thể làm suy giảm sức khỏe của bệnh nhân, dẫn đến đợt cấp của bệnh. Các bác sĩ khuyên ai không nên đến thăm hồ bơi ? Khi nào bơi lội có hại cho sức khỏe? 1. Không nên đến thăm hồ bơi khi bạn mắc các bệnh truyền nhiễm , cũng như trong thời kỳ trầm trọng của các bệnh mãn tính . 



Các bác sĩ gọi đây là chống chỉ định chính của bơi lội. Với các bệnh truyền nhiễm, bạn không chỉ có nguy cơ làm sức khỏe của chính mình trở nên tồi tệ hơn mà còn có thể lây nhiễm cho những người khác đã đến thăm hồ bơi. Nhiều bệnh mãn tính cũng yêu cầu bạn ngừng bơi. Ví dụ, chúng ta đang nói về bệnh viêm bàng quang. Không thể tham gia các lớp học trong hồ bơi trong giai đoạn trầm trọng, điều này có thể dẫn đến các biến chứng nghiêm trọng.



 2. Những người bị ung thư ác tính nên từ chối đến hồ bơi, vì các bác sĩ không khuyến khích cho cơ thể hoạt động thể chất ở tư thế như vậy, chẳng hạn như bơi lội. Bơi trong hồ bơi có thể làm trầm trọng thêm tình hình của bệnh. Do đó, những người mắc bệnh ung thư nên tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ để biết được liệu bơi lội có được chấp nhận trong trường hợp của họ hay không. Có khả năng bệnh nhân có thể được phép hoạt động dưới nước trong thời gian ngắn.



nguyendung9的个人资料   国产吧-国产吧在线视频

nguyendung9的个人资料 -  风云天下OL游戏论坛 -  Powered by Discuz!

nguyendung9的空间  亚洲卫星电视家电维修论坛 -

https://tintuc123.com/tinmoi/profile.php?section=personality&id=13033

https://bayareahot.com/bbs/home.php?mod=space&uid=125100

http://www.yahaosi.com/bbs/home.php?mod=space&uid=2387954

http://www.longfeng021.net/home.php?mod=space&uid=158345

http://powshow.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=398679

https://go.aupeopleweb.com.au/home.php?mod=space&uid=201666

https://vinhomessaigon.net/forum/profile.php?section=personality&id=20060

http://www.4kquan.com/space-uid-598007.html

http://www.sygk100.cn/home.php?mod=space&uid=3896590

http://www.jsgcks.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=228360

http://bigapple.idv.tw/discuz/home.php?mod=space&uid=654429

http://www.chuanqidianshang.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=702838

http://bbs.vrcore.org/home.php?mod=space&uid=289314

http://ffskybbsjp.azurewebsites.net/home.php?mod=space&uid=5282235

http://bbs.mcrst.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=1650885

http://www.szltgd.com/space-uid-150638.html

https://londoncn.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=1209463

https://londonchinese.net/home.php?mod=space&uid=1209463

http://www.51xiaoguotu.com/bbs/home.php?mod=space&uid=2049009

http://www.ccwin.cn/space-uid-3870487.html

http://xiaoyaoruanjian.cn/space-uid-5776.html

http://www.bbs.91tata.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=2073251

http://awaker.info/home.php?mod=space&uid=1033124

http://www.fndtech.com/bbs/home.php?mod=space&uid=790909

http://www.0510365.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=1973537

http://gamesvuinhon.com/vuinhon/profile.php?section=personality&id=44469

http://xixia.longdurc.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=1709

http://xixia.longdurc.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=1709

http://www.johnsonclassifieds.com/user/profile/2033893

https://unsplash.com/@nguyendung9

http://www.fndtech.com/bbs/home.php?mod=space&uid=790909

http://www.0510365.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=1973537

http://gamesvuinhon.com/vuinhon/profile.php?section=personality&id=44469

http://www.johnsonclassifieds.com/user/profile/2033893

https://impression3d.laposte.fr/fr/utilisateurs/nguyendung9

https://www.codecademy.com/profiles/nguyendung9

https://answers.informer.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=liualexandersen9544

https://hero.osclass.me/user/profile/131440

http://voberhaat.com/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=41799

https://www.transtats.bts.gov/exit.asp?url=http://seapoolvn.blogspot.com/

http://amlakparnian.ir/author/nguyendung9/

http://www.stronghands.club/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=63001

http://resumepost.jp/os/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=49869

http://ussur-kedr.ru/user/nguyendung9/

https://nguyendung9.livejournal.com/profile

https://www.racked.com/users/klitrichards

http://tokyohomepage.com/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=53355

http://bitcoinmoney.ru/user/nguyendung9/

https://amara.org/en/profiles/profile/4m1hTZ0ygKWsi-XZoZD6qKb3c7KOM7J_W2rNLmtTJlU/

http://www.feedbooks.com/user/6442800/profile

http://www.marhabaholidays.co.ke/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1305793

http://kosmetikinstitut-milla.de/user/nguyendung9/

http://polimentosroberto.com.br/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1293998

https://www.inventables.com/users/quinlancoley4595

https://www.viki.com/users/klitrichards47nqzoup_440/about

http://science.ipt.pw/ads/user/profile/51331

http://laser.inf.ethz.ch/2015/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1113910

https://www.atlasobscura.com/users/8c1d8a6f-c140-4ee0-967c-8c4e0439c610

http://dreempics.com/user/nguyendung9/

http://web.sfusd.edu/Services/research_public/Lists/Sample Copy/DispForm.aspx?ID=327654

http://daf.csulb.edu/cgi-bin/rd.pl?u=http://seapoolvn.blogspot.com/

http://guia.clarin.com/nguyendung9/usuario

https://knowyourmeme.com/users/nguyendung9/

http://imfl.sci.pfu.edu.ru/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=forumprofile;u=1119523

http://pattinson-fan.ru/user/nguyendung9/

http://beautyinfo.eu/user/nguyendung9/

http://www.fivedollarclassifieds.com/user/profile/80839

http://madresehooshmand.com/web1/user/nguyendung9/

http://danlabecki.ca/bodylit1/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=128217

http://saskatoon.cs.rit.edu:10001/nguyendung9

https://historyhub.history.gov/external-link.jspa?url=http://seapoolvn.blogspot.com/

http://bbs.now.qq.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=348124

https://www.freewebclassifieds.net/author/nguyendung9/

https://galter.northwestern.edu/exit?url=http://seapoolvn.blogspot.com/

http://dc-kapelka.ru/user/nguyendung9/

http://biologplace.com/user/profile/194206

http://supermuzon.info/user/nguyendung9/

http://wd.ua/user/nguyendung9/

https://www.kitexchange.com.au/author/nguyendung9/

http://www.megafon.net/en/business-directory/user/profile/194965

http://3drus.ru/index.php?subaction=userinfo&user=nguyendung9

http://www.bsaa.edu.ru/bitrix/rk.php?goto=http://seapoolvn.blogspot.com/

http://web.jmjh.tn.edu.tw/~env/modules/profile/userinfo.php?uid=1779935

https://visual.ly/users/klitrichards47nqzoup/portfolio

https://www.instructables.com/member/nguyendung9/

http://crystalise.co.za/dev/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=133590

http://gel-nail-polish.co.uk/user/profile/14325

http://www.gonzalestravel.com.ec/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=62208

https://www.menorcadillo.net/author/nguyendung9/

http://chernousovajazz.ru/user/nguyendung9/

https://www.gaiaonline.com/profiles/nguyendung9/45161958/

http://www.albaservicemarmi.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1188558

http://www.autogm.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=2209607


----------

